# Review: Glycine Airman DC 4



## roninja (May 10, 2013)

Got one from Ashford a while ago. Since their sale to Invicta, it looks like Glycine has discontinued using drilled lugs on their watches which is a shame. I had to pay a watchmaker in Taiwan to drill the lugs, but the holes are so small, you can't even fit a paperclip inside which really sucks. It also looks like Glycine's ceased production as well. I hope drilled lugs return in the near future.


----------

